# what is the best way to ship t-shirts USPS (boxes or in bags)?



## fwynn

HELLO EVERYONE,

I AM CLEAR ON THE FACT THE BEST WAY TO PACKAGE MY T-SHIRTS WILL PROBABLY BE THE POLY BAGS. BUT WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO SEND THESE POLY BAGS (WITH SHIRTS ENCLOSED OF COURSE) VIA MAIL. SHOULD I USE BOXES OR ENVELOPES, AND DOES THE USPS STILL OFFER FREE BOXES? WHERE IS THE LEAST EXPENSIVE PLACE TO ORDER THE ENVELOPES?

I WOULD BE VERY GREATFUL FOR ANY AND ALL FEED BACK. AND SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## scg

*Re: Usps boxes*

If your going to send them priority mail then I would most definitely get the free boxes and envelopes from USPS. You can order online and they ship them to you free of charge.

For plain envelopes we do a google search before buying each time to find the best prices(since sales and prices vary all the time)


----------



## fwynn

*Re: Usps boxes*



scg said:


> If your going to send them priority mail then I would most definitely get the free boxes and envelopes from USPS. You can order online and they ship them to you free of charge.
> 
> For plain envelopes we do a google search before buying each time to find the best prices(since sales and prices vary all the time)


 Thanks for the reply it was very helpful!


----------



## splathead

*Re: Usps boxes*

Generally, if you are shipping 1 tee, it's cheaper to ship first class vs. priority. 

Since poly mailers are lighter than a box, I would use poly mailers. Many here order poly mailers from ebay or ULINE - Cardboard Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Plastic Bags.


----------



## fwynn

*Re: Usps boxes*



splathead said:


> Generally, if you are shipping 1 tee, it's cheaper to ship first class vs. priority.
> 
> Since poly mailers are lighter than a box, I would use poly mailers. Many here order poly mailers from ebay or ULINE - Cardboard Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Plastic Bags.


 Thanks a bunch! I really appreciated all of you guys's help


----------



## Clothing Labels

*Re: Usps boxes*

Yes, send first class---priority will cost you $5-7---the wholesale cost of your shirt!


----------



## dptk

*Re: Usps boxes*

poly mailers 1st class mail , going to cost you $2-$3 /EA to ship


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Usps boxes*



fwynn said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,
> 
> I AM CLEAR ON THE FACT THE BEST WAY TO PACKAGE MY T-SHIRTS WILL PROBABLY BE THE POLY BAGS. BUT WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO SEND THESE POLY BAGS (WITH SHIRTS ENCLOSED OF COURSE) VIA MAIL. SHOULD I USE BOXES OR ENVELOPES, AND DOES THE USPS STILL OFFER FREE BOXES? WHERE IS THE LEAST EXPENSIVE PLACE TO ORDER THE ENVELOPES?
> 
> I WOULD BE VERY GREATFUL FOR ANY AND ALL FEED BACK. AND SUGGESTIONS.


I order my envelopes for shipping t-shirts 1st class mail from the Valuemailers store on eBay. Much less expensive than uline.


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE

*Re: Usps boxes*

What is a good size for the envelopes to ship the t shirts in?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Usps boxes*



TODOTOCREATETOBE said:


> What is a good size for the envelopes to ship the t shirts in?
> 
> Thanks.


I think I use the 12" x 15" ones because it can hold more than one t-shirt (and even a hooded sweatshirt if necessary)


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE

*Re: Usps boxes*




Rodney said:


> I think I use the 12" x 15" ones because it can hold more than one t-shirt (and even a hooded sweatshirt if necessary)


 

Thank you much! Happy Turkey dAY TO ALL!!!


----------



## AngrySpade

These are even cheaper than Valuemailers - uniquepacking items - Get great deals on Resealable Bags, Open End Bags items on eBay Stores!

They ship super fast too!


----------



## drover

You can find cheaper at Amazon :

11$ for 100
19$ for 200

Amazon.com: California Office Supply- 100 12x15.5 WHITE POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS 12 x: Office Products


----------



## Rodney

drover said:


> You can find cheaper at Amazon :
> 
> 11$ for 100
> 19$ for 200
> 
> Amazon.com: California Office Supply- 100 12x15.5 WHITE POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS 12 x: Office Products


On Amazon they add shipping. The valuemailers store has free shipping. When I compared the amazon link and the ebay think, ebay was overall cheaper (the amazon link is from the same store...valuemailers)


----------



## rbforrest

You can also check with your wholesaler. Sometimes Sanmar and VA T's have them really cheap.


----------



## Rodney

rbforrest said:


> You can also check with your wholesaler. Sometimes Sanmar and VA T's have them really cheap.


Have what really cheap? The shipping bags?


----------



## rbforrest

Rodney said:


> Have what really cheap? The shipping bags?


Yes, shipping bags.


----------



## Daddyof4

We use the poly mailers from Royal Mailers. Here is the link to the page.

Welcome to RoyalMailers.com - Bubble Mailer Manufacturers / Distributors!

We use the 12" x 15.5" (200 for $39.99) and free shipping. They work great. But we also use the stick on clear sleeves to put our shipping labels in. We get those from U-line. We have Stamps.com scale and a typical kids t-shirt costs us about $1.90 to ship. This is a children's boutique so we don't ship much adult stuff.


----------



## Rodney

@Daddyof4 it looks like the valuemailers store on eBay might be a slightly better price than Royal Mailers. But thanks for the link! With them being on the west coast, that might slightly tip the scales in their (Royal) favor for me 

@rbforrest that's odd, I've never seen shipping bags on the SanMar site. Then again, I haven't actually looked for them there  I just searched on the SanMar.com site but I couldn't find any. Do you have a link that you could share?


----------



## rbforrest

I've never seen them on the Sanmar site. When they are on sale there is usually a flyer at the pick-up counter. If you aren't close to a wholesaler, I know VA T's has them on the site and I'm sure others do as well.


----------



## jayell

Flat-Rate Priority boxes would be the easiest+cheapest way to go...if you can fit the shirts in the box(es) they ship...plain & simple...weighing boxes and paying [sometimes] high shipping fees are all avoided with flat-rate shipping.
that's what I use for my web-based business...they even pick the boxes up for free from your house/business.


----------



## splathead

jayell said:


> Flat-Rate Priority boxes would be the easiest+cheapest way to go...


This is incorrect. You'll pay a minimum of $4.75 to flat rate ship ship 1 shirt. You'll pay around $2 sending it first class mail instead.


----------



## thetrillest

splathead said:


> This is incorrect. You'll pay a minimum of $4.75 to flat rate ship ship 1 shirt. You'll pay around $2 sending it first class mail instead.


What about as far as convenience, lets say taking 20 different packages, and them having to weigh each individual one, put address etc. That would probably take a while, and I'm sure the people behind in line at the post office would not be very happy.


----------



## debz1959

thetrillest said:


> What about as far as convenience, lets say taking 20 different packages, and them having to weigh each individual one, put address etc. That would probably take a while, and I'm sure the people behind in line at the post office would not be very happy.


Most of us have a postal scale & access to online postal label printing. Stamps.com, Endicia, Paypal & even USPS has that capability.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY

what is your method for shipping first class?


----------



## debz1959

Package rate because you can add tracking to it.


----------



## RokNRich

debz1959 said:


> Package rate because you can add tracking to it.


 
What is the cost difference between regular first class mail and first class package rate ? 

Thanks, good thread, I've been using first class, didn't realize package rate would provide free tracking.


----------



## Fisched

RokNRich said:


> What is the cost difference between regular first class mail and first class package rate ?
> 
> Thanks, good thread, I've been using first class, didn't realize package rate would provide free tracking.


Just an FYI, Paypal shipping provides a discounted rate and free tracking as well.


----------



## BandPrints

Some of the best deals are still on ebay. Look up Upak or ValueMailers. 

We buy them by the 1000's every week along with our shipping labels. We usually get 10x13 and 12.5 x 15 size for USPS. Since we do so many POD orders we have gotten these prices to a minimum. I am happy with Upak quality on Ebay.

We get 1000 shipping labels for $24.95 and 1000 10x13 and 100 12.5x15 bags for $47.00, prices are great and free shipping.


----------



## chemical industry3

Since the polyethylene mail is lighter than the box, the postage will be cheaper. I will use polyethylene mail. It can be packed in express bags.


----------

